# 6hp evinrude lost spark on lake.



## codylanemoore (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys well I'm back for more advice lol. I have a 1978 6hp evinrude that has been a great motor since the day I bought it. However yesterday I took it out to catch some trout and had shut off the motor to do some fishing. I started the motor to head to another spot. It started fiat pull as it always does then I gave it throttle and started moving then it just shut off. Made no loud noises or anything just shut off. Got home to see if plugs were fouled and the weren't but found I have no spark!! Someone please help! Thanks again in advance people are awesome here.


----------



## codylanemoore (Mar 21, 2014)

Also I have pulled flywheel to inspect parts there everything looks good as to my knowledge( which isn't much in outboard motors) and have disconnected the two kill switch wires. One connected to a coal and other on the other aide by the cdi pack


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Mar 21, 2014)

Most likely coils. They are about $32 each and come with plug wires.


----------

